
Did Anyone Predict Coronavirus? - jajag
https://unherd.com/2020/04/could-anyone-have-predicted-covid-19/
======
verdverm
Sure, lots of people.

As a PhD in ML, I get asked about the singularity all the time. My goto
response is I am far more worried about a virus causing mass death than
machines taking over the world. Fortunately, this is not that and rather a
good warning and test for humanity.

Lots of people will claim to have, it's more about positioning and marketing
when they do.

